# Putting some people on ignore list



## Ruthanne (May 29, 2016)

I hate to say it but I have found it necessary to put a few people on this list for my own sanity.  Not everyone here has it all together.  Not saying I always do either.  lol  I feel sad to do this but I need my sanity.  Anyone else done this?


----------



## Warrigal (May 29, 2016)

From time to time, yes. I do it if I am tempted to tear them a new one because of the tone of their posts. Even when they are on ignore I tend to look at their posts anyway but somehow they don't have the power to get under my skin while I have used the ignore feature. Eventually I take them off ignore because I become insensitive to their posting style. They no longer irritate me.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 29, 2016)

Yes, I have been tempted to tear someone a new one, too!!  I don't look at the posts when they are on ignore.


----------



## Shalimar (May 29, 2016)

Yes, although the people have since been banned.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 29, 2016)

Aren't you glad?  I would be.  LOL


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 30, 2016)

Much easier to ban the Politics Forum..That seems to be the problems for me...


----------



## Redd (May 30, 2016)

Never used ignore on any forum. Instead I just SOB (scroll on by)


----------



## Underock1 (May 30, 2016)

Redd said:


> Never used ignore on any forum. Instead I just SOB (scroll on by)



Does SOB have a double meaning there, Redd? :laugh:


----------



## Redd (May 30, 2016)

Of course it has another meaning, we could go with Silly Old Bum


----------



## Warrigal (May 30, 2016)

:lol:


----------



## QuickSilver (May 30, 2016)

At one point I had just about everyone of a particular political bent on ignore...  Now.. I simply don't even open the political forum..  Keeps me out of trouble..  and protects my sanity... lol!


----------



## Falcon (May 30, 2016)

Why bother with an "ignore"  button?  I KNOW the members I never (or seldom)  reply to
and quite simply, I don't like them and never waste time even OPENING their posts.


----------



## Gemma (May 30, 2016)

No, never used the ignore feature on any forum either.  If people become irritating, it's much easier to just walk over them and not respond.


----------



## Robusta (May 30, 2016)

There is absolutely no one on any public forum that I care enough about to go to the effort to put them on ignore.
I am probably on more than one persons ignore list. I am passionate about certain subjects and express my thoughts with abandon. Many people consider me to be an asshole, and I guess I probably am, although I really really try not to be.


----------



## Cookie (May 30, 2016)

Never have put anyone on ignore, there are some people that get my goat, but I try to remain neutral.  So many people and so many opinions, and often very different from mine. Its been a learning experience to read some of the ridiculousness and keep out of the frey.


----------



## Jackie22 (May 30, 2016)

I can ignore them most of the time without the ignore button...same on Facebook, just move on and leave them in their little world.


----------



## Buckeye (May 30, 2016)

I'm new to this forum so I have not had to block anyone.  It pretty easy to figure out which posters to just skip.  On Facebook I've "unfollowed" several folks, usually ladies, that post an endless stream of recipes, etc.  Nothing offensive, just too much clutter.  


It's Memorial Day.  Thanks to all who gave all that we can enjoy the freedoms we have.


----------



## AprilT (May 30, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> I'm new to this forum so I have not had to block anyone.  It pretty easy to figure out which posters to just skip.  On Facebook I've "unfollowed" several folks, usually ladies, that post an endless stream of recipes, etc.  Nothing offensive, just too much clutter.
> _
> 
> It's Memorial Day.  Thanks to all who gave all that we can enjoy the freedoms we have._



 :thumbsup1:


----------



## WhatInThe (May 30, 2016)

I actually want to see different opinions now. In the past I would dread just reading a particular someone's post or take a comment personally. Not anymore. LOL 

Always remember, internet forums and message boards are:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=On-aETZNRN8


----------



## Guitarist (May 30, 2016)

Robusta said:


> There is absolutely no one on any public forum that I care enough about to go to the effort to put them on ignore.
> I am probably on more than one persons ignore list. I am passionate about certain subjects and express my thoughts with abandon. Many people consider me to be an asshole, and I guess I probably am, although I really really try not to be.



I really really try not to be to.

That said, I did rather think you went a bit over the top with the cheese-hating thread!  

There are some posts that express opinions opposite to my own on certain subjects, but sometimes it is educational to read those to learn why people think as they do.  Others? Meh.  Some people are just out to stir the pot, to put other people down, to shout their opinions and tear down anyone who thinks differently.  They'll take a poster's point and jump on it for a soapbox, not realizing they've completely missed the point.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 30, 2016)

Never used ignore on any forum. Instead I just SOB (scroll on by) 

Like my hand written phone book, I like to be low tech. Why do we need an ignore button when we can just ignore? Then again sometimes we just have cranky days too ya know? It's about knowing topics that are going to irk you and not reading them...it's quite simple. If I see an introduction that is obviously pro-Trump or pro-life or pro-gun or anti-illegals I don't have any interest in reading it.


----------



## jujube (May 30, 2016)

I'm not sure how it works here, but on another board I frequent you can put a person on "ignore" but if _someone else _quotes them, you'll see their post in the quote box.  So you're going to see their post whether you like it or not.   The only people I've thought seriously about putting on ignore on this board went ahead and got themselves banned, so it solved the problem.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 30, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


> I can ignore them most of the time without the ignore button...same on Facebook, just move on and leave them in their little world.



I think it's pretty safe to say no one has ever changed anyone's mind on an internet forum so really... why bother.


----------



## Don M. (May 30, 2016)

I don't put anyone on "ignore".  It would be a pretty dull world if everyone agreed on everything.  I like to seek out opposing viewpoints, as it sometimes gives me a perspective that I had not considered.  So long as a "rebuttal" is delivered in an adult manner, it can be relevant to the discussion.  Sarcasm and subtle insults only serve to harden someone else's opinion...and usually demonstrates the "offenders" lack of real knowledge.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 30, 2016)

I've also not used the ignore button, but truth be told, there are some posts that make me want to scream at times.  I take a deep breath and move on, rather than call someone something I'd later regret.


----------



## Phoenix (May 30, 2016)

I have an ignore list for people I've met personally.  On this site we are likely to have all kinds of different mindsets.  On some things we will agree and on some we will not.  Live and let live is a good motto.  And if something bugs me enough I walk away.


----------



## Butterfly (May 30, 2016)

Gemma said:


> No, never used the ignore feature on any forum either.  If people become irritating, it's much easier to just walk over them and not respond.



Agreed.  Me, too.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2016)

Thank you all for your thoughtful posts.  The one about SOB is particularly funny!


----------



## Manatee (May 30, 2016)

Just consider the source and scroll on by.  Don't know how to do the ignore thing.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2016)

Manatee said:


> Just consider the source and scroll on by.  Don't know how to do the ignore thing.


It's really easy.  You go to your settings and find ignore list.  Then you type the person's name in who you want to ignore and then click on okay.  You will not see their posts any longer unless you choose to undo it.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 31, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> It's really easy.  You go to your settings and find ignore list.  Then you type the person's name in who you want to ignore and then click on okay.  You will not see their posts any longer unless you choose to undo it.



I think it's a marvelous feature...  especially for those of us who lack the "self control" gene...   No shame in that...


----------



## RadishRose (May 31, 2016)

I use both, ignore button or just scroll by.


----------



## Shalimar (May 31, 2016)

Even with the self control gene, it is much easier to ignore the offender, than force myself to eat dirt and remain pseudo calm. Lol.


----------



## Phoenix (May 31, 2016)

Didn't you ever make mud pies when you were a kid?


----------



## Shalimar (May 31, 2016)

Yes I made mud pies as a kid. Lol. I just didn't eat them...


----------



## SifuPhil (May 31, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Yes I made mud pies as a kid. Lol. I just didn't eat them...



*in little girl voice*

"I'm gonna' THROW this mud pie at you, ha ha ha ha!" 

layful:


----------



## Ruthanne (May 31, 2016)

Uh oh..It's a mud pie fling!


----------



## Shalimar (May 31, 2016)

Bonifonte, you are mine! Bwahahahahahahaha, duck!


----------



## Phoenix (May 31, 2016)

My cousin used to mix rose petals in the mud pies so they would be perfumed.


----------



## Warrigal (May 31, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> I think it's pretty safe to say no one has ever changed anyone's mind on an internet forum so really... why bother.


Well I changed my stance on same sex marriage after many interactions with a lesbian mum on a forum. What finally changed my mind was repeatedly seeing a photo of her little daughter. I even remember her name - Charlotte. I came to the realisation that she had the  right to have her parents relationship recognised just as much as any other child.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 31, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> Well I changed my stance on same sex marriage after many interactions with a lesbian mum on a forum. What finally changed my mind was repeatedly seeing a photo of her little daughter. I even remember her name - Charlotte. I came to the realisation that she had the  right to have her parents relationship recognised just as much as any other child.


Isn't that sweet!!


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 1, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> Well I changed my stance on same sex marriage after many interactions with a lesbian mum on a forum. What finally changed my mind was repeatedly seeing a photo of her little daughter. I even remember her name - Charlotte. I came to the realisation that she had the  right to have her parents relationship recognised just as much as any other child.



I agree with Ruthanne, Warrigal.  It's so neat you came to that realization.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 1, 2016)

Very cool Warri.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 1, 2016)

I tried putting myself on ignore but it didn't work ...


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 1, 2016)

I've never done it, yet.

Apparently the person doesn't know you put them on ignore, right?

Wouldn't it be interesting if they did.   That might start a chain reaction, so that everyone would end up just talking to themselves.  Ha!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> I've never done it, yet.
> 
> Apparently the person doesn't know you put them on ignore, right?
> 
> Wouldn't it be interesting if they did.   That might start a chain reaction, so that everyone would end up just talking to themselves.  Ha!


Hahahahaha.  I thought about that Nancy!  It  would be so funny if we all started putting everyone on ignore!!


----------



## senile1 (Jun 2, 2016)

As I have lost my sanity over 20 years ago, no need for me to block them, they will block me.lol
I go crazy,I'm taking them with me.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 2, 2016)

senile1 said:


> As I have lost my sanity over 20 years ago, no need for me to block them, they will block me.lol
> I go crazy,I'm taking them with me.


Hahahahaha!  It might be that way for me, too!  I am a bit whacky.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 2, 2016)

Sanity is cureable--I am certainly proof of that! Boom.


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 2, 2016)

I love the company I am in with here. :woohoo:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 2, 2016)

We love you too Underock.:love_heart:


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 2, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> We love you too Underock.:love_heart:



Now don't go getting the old guy all excited before bed. :excited:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 2, 2016)

Underock, you are such a sweet man.


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 3, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Underock, you are such a sweet man.



Now you did it. Nothing kills excitement for a man like being called sweet. Oh well. There's booze waiting for me in the kitchen.
Have a nice night, Shali. Love ya" :cheers1:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 3, 2016)

Underock, there is sweet and then there is Sweet. Lolol.


----------



## ossian (Jun 3, 2016)

I have not used the ignore function here. I tend to avoid the controversial topics. From experience, I found this the best strategy for my own sanity. If I am tempted to comment on a controversial topic, I do not return to the topic and unsubscribe to ensure that I cannot be drawn into any flaming that may take place.

I think, too, that we all get to learn who the trolls and spammers are and can steer clear of those. I think that is the best solution as I have found in the past that you still pick up the comments of those you ignore in notifications or latest posts/live stream. I don't know if that is the case here.

And, of course, those trolls and spammers who are ignored by many, simply invent another profile and continue on their merry road.


----------



## mitchezz (Jun 3, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> Now don't go getting the old guy all excited before bed. :excited:



Get a room you two :love_heart:


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 3, 2016)

mitchezz said:


> Get a room you two :love_heart:



Phil won't like that!


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 3, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Underock, there is sweet and then there is Sweet. Lolol.



Sweet! :banana:


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 3, 2016)

mitchezz said:


> Get a room you two :love_heart:



...and then what?  :help1:


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 3, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> Phil won't like that!



Phil could come.:banana:epper:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 3, 2016)

I could bring my piano, we could all sing!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 3, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> Phil won't like that!



Phil is getting all puffy ...



Underock1 said:


> Phil could come.:banana:epper:



Kinky!



Shalimar said:


> I could bring my piano, we could all sing!



I want to sing "Oh Blah Dee, Oh Blah Da"


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 3, 2016)

Do you think we're on the "Ignore" list yet? :woohoo1:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 3, 2016)

Close, Underock, close!


----------



## senile1 (Jun 3, 2016)

ossian said:


> I have not used the ignore function here. I tend to avoid the controversial topics. From experience, I found this the best strategy for my own sanity. If I am tempted to comment on a controversial topic, I do not return to the topic and unsubscribe to ensure that I cannot be drawn into any flaming that may take place.
> 
> I think, too, that we all get to learn who the trolls and spammers are and can steer clear of those. I think that is the best solution as I have found in the past that you still pick up the comments of those you ignore in notifications or latest posts/live stream. I don't know if that is the case here.
> 
> And, of course, those trolls and spammers who are ignored by many, simply invent another profile and continue on their merry road.






 I am, at present, involved in 3 forums, and I love the debates/ discussions. These "trolls" and "spammer's" you speak of, harass people they think they can get a "rise" from.  I am not suggesting one doesn't "ignore" them, but mainly ignore their posts and comments. Tis easy to be a coward, to hide behind a key board and anonymously harass other's with no accountability, but if they receive nothing in return, tis a useless venture. The thrill comes when their intended victims respond in an emotional and /or agitated state of mind. Remember, they are no more than shimmering cowards, quite unworthy of your time. Tis but one's humble opinion.


----------



## Debby (Jun 3, 2016)

I've never used the ignore feature on any forum that I've ever been on.  And with posts that might be problematic, I'll often read them but just chose not to respond.  I'm getting better at it anyway.  Ain't life grand...one learning experience after anotherlayful:.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 3, 2016)

Debby said:


> I've never used the ignore feature on any forum that I've ever been on.  And with posts that might be problematic, I'll often read them but just chose not to respond.  I'm getting better at it anyway.  Ain't life grand...one learning experience after anotherlayful:.



Exactly as I do, Debby. It has been a learning experience over the years. Sometimes, one just needs to take a break and regroup.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 3, 2016)

Pappy said:


> Exactly as I do, Debby. It has been a learning experience over the years. Sometimes, one just needs to take a break and regroup.



And sometimes one needs to wade into the middle of the battle with a jet-pack, a flamethrower and a belly full of Oxycontin ... 

But yes, regrouping is probably the safer alternative.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 3, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Phil is getting all puffy ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will there be costumes?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 3, 2016)

senile1 said:


> I am, at present, involved in 3 forums, and I love the debates/ discussions. These "trolls" and "spammer's" you speak of, harass people they think they can get a "rise" from.  I am not suggesting one doesn't "ignore" them, but mainly ignore their posts and comments. Tis easy to be a coward, to hide behind a key board and anonymously harass other's with no accountability, but if they receive nothing in return, tis a useless venture. The thrill comes when their intended victims respond in an emotional and /or agitated state of mind. Remember, they are no more than shimmering cowards, quite unworthy of your time. Tis but one's humble opinion.


Well  said senile1!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 3, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> Will there be costumes?



Ooh, yeah!

I wanna' be a pirate!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 3, 2016)

I will be a mermaid of course!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 3, 2016)

I have put everyone on ignore.  Now I have no one to talk to!  Just kidding!!!  Hahahahahaha


----------



## ossian (Jun 4, 2016)

senile1 said:


> I am, at present, involved in 3 forums, and I love the debates/ discussions. These "trolls" and "spammer's" you speak of, harass people they think they can get a "rise" from.  I am not suggesting one doesn't "ignore" them, but mainly ignore their posts and comments. Tis easy to be a coward, to hide behind a key board and anonymously harass other's with no accountability, but if they receive nothing in return, tis a useless venture. The thrill comes when their intended victims respond in an emotional and /or agitated state of mind. Remember, they are no more than shimmering cowards, quite unworthy of your time. Tis but one's humble opinion.


Absolutely right.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 3, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> I hate to say it but I have found it necessary to put a few people on this list for my own sanity.  Not everyone here has it all together.  Not saying I always do either.  lol  I feel sad to do this but I need my sanity.  Anyone else done this?



@Ruthanne:  I'm sorry you've had bad experiences, and hope you don't mind if I add mine here-  over the years, of the many many forums I've participated on, there was only one forum _ever _where I had such ongoing extreme difficulties with _one _member that I ended up using the 'Ignore' feature;  I'd been a member of the forum for many years, and never knew they had the feature, never needed it.  Well, the member was so irate at being 'ignored' that somehow someway he managed to get me 'banned for life,' and I never knew what he did to accomplish that.  I tried to log in and was hit with the banned message, no one informed me, and no one would tell me what happened.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Aug 4, 2017)

Is there a* list* of those ignored?

hdh


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 4, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> Is there a* list* of those ignored?
> 
> hdh



There's no list Hal, some people just personally put certain people on ignore by going to their profile page and clicking that option.  Sometimes they take them on and off ignore frequently.  Most people can ignore those they don't want to engage with without the use of the ignore feature.  And some don't feel the need to "ignore" anyone.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Aug 4, 2017)

Oh.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 4, 2017)

I don't know we had an "ignore" button. You don't have to read everything that is written in a Post. 
As far as the 'Political' forum is concerned, we are all international  and national problem solvers. That goes without saying.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 4, 2017)

I like to have a serious discussion with anyone.

I have put people on ignore in another forum.  Not this one.

I warn them first and if they continue to do what they are doing then I put them on ignore.  The funny thing is they still post to me expecting me to respond but I don't.

The ones I put on ignore?  The ones who cherry pick a sentence or part of a sentence or a paragraph which I posted which changes the whole meaning and intent.  I cannot tolerate that.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 4, 2017)

I haven't had the desire to put anyone on the ignore list. I have different opinions about Politics but I seldom reply in there because some people get so riled up if you have a different opinion then theirs. There are times I thought some posts were good even if I didn't agree. I was on another forum years ago were a woman was always saying nasty things to me, but I just didn't respond. If I did respond I would just reply with "Time will tell who is right."


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 4, 2017)

> _Why do we need an ignore button when we can just ignore?
> 
> _


Well it's just like the judge telling the jury to ignore that last remark.

They can't.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 4, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> @Ruthanne:  I'm sorry you've had bad experiences, and hope you don't mind if I add mine here-  over the years, of the many many forums I've participated on, there was only one forum _ever _where I had such ongoing extreme difficulties with _one _member that I ended up using the 'Ignore' feature;  I'd been a member of the forum for many years, and never knew they had the feature, never needed it.  Well, the member was so irate at being 'ignored' that somehow someway he managed to get me 'banned for life,' and I never knew what he did to accomplish that.  I tried to log in and was hit with the banned message, no one informed me, and no one would tell me what happened.



Had it happen to me.  He squealed to the the administrator who was a friend of his after I sent him a Private Message.  Revealing a PM to me is a no no.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 4, 2017)

I've thought about putting a couple of people on Ignore...those who offer little but sarcasm, or criticism.  But, just about the time I really got ready to do it, they got banned...or enough people told them to "shove it" that they took the hint and left the forum.


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 4, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> I hate to say it but I have found it necessary to put a few people on this list for my own sanity.  Not everyone here has it all together.  Not saying I always do either.  lol  I feel sad to do this but I need my sanity.  Anyone else done this?



The Ignore list helps you not view the words of a forum troll that seeks to drag you down, or is stalking you.   I'm sorry that happened to you, it seems.


----------



## chic (Aug 5, 2017)

I can ignore people without an ignore button. But being stalked is another issue. That happened to me on facebook. I can understand why a member being stalked or trolled would want "help" ignoring someone.


----------



## Iodine (Aug 5, 2017)

So far I never have on any of the forums I'm on.  I do skip over some people's posts though.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Aug 5, 2017)

Falcon & others have the right philosophy...why bother with a list?  Just ignore them from the start!

HDH


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 6, 2017)

Wow...I didn't even know there was an "ignore list".  I may have to use it one day.


----------

